# [US] Amiibo Card Trading!



## mimichu (Jun 20, 2017)

NOTICE: I will be going on vacation and will be unable to send cards from the 2nd to the 6th, and then from July 8th to August 13th. I will be able to negotiate trade from the 2nd to the 7th. Please reach me by my email, miastriegel@gmail.com. Thank you for your understanding.
I have some amiibo cards I am willing to trade. I would love to get some RV cards on my hands! I have a few shiny cards, and a lot more regular ones.
Biff (070)
Bella x2 (069)
Clyde (068)
Portia (021) (pending trade)
Benjamin (184)
T-Bone (062)
Shari x2 (044)
Resetti (006)
Tom Nook (002) (pending trade)
Quillson (041)
Diana (089)
Roscoe (078)
Saharah (013)
Tutu (061) (pending trade)
Cheri (023) (pending trade)
Molly (099)
Cyrano (094)
Copper x2 (105)
Knox (047)
Isabelle (001)
Opal (051) (pending trade)
Eugene (080) 
Claudia (287)
Astrid (276)
Gwen (125)
I also have a Biskit (279), but it has a white line across his face. 

If you have any trade ideas, message me. Just a quick warning: my schedule has been hectic, and I do not always have access to my computer. My normal hours are from 4:00pm - 10:00pm (UTC-5:00)

I look forward to any possible trades, and I look forward to begin trading on this forum.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

Are you only looking for RV cards?


----------



## mimichu (Jun 21, 2017)

Yuckaiju said:


> Are you only looking for RV cards?



Nope! That is just my main goal. I am open to other offers. I didn't want to list ALL of the cards I need, because that would be spanning multiple series. Just message me any trade ideas you may have!


----------



## nostalgibra (Jun 21, 2017)

The only cards I have right now are Rodeo and 202 Blathers, would you be interested in either or both of those?


----------



## mimichu (Jun 21, 2017)

I am sorry, but I already have both of those cards. Thank you for the offer, though!


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi! I need Tom Nook (002), Cheri (023) and Opal (051).
Do you happen to need either Phineas (304) or Celeste (305)? I could trade one of those for Nook, or both for the three of them. If you don't want two NPCs, I can offer some regular villager cards instead.


----------



## mimichu (Jun 30, 2017)

Soti said:


> Hi! I need Tom Nook (002), Cheri (023) and Opal (051).
> Do you happen to need either Phineas (304) or Celeste (305)? I could trade one of those for Nook, or both for the three of them. If you don't want two NPCs, I can offer some regular villager cards instead.



Aaaah I'm so sorry I didn't respond earlier! I had family stuff. If you are still willing to work out a trade, I still have all three cards and need the two you offered. If you want to continue, just private message me and as long as it is before July 2nd, I will respond! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm interested in Portia,Tutu & Fauna  I have quite a few RV cards: 

Google doc 

Feel free to PM if you'd like to trade c:


----------

